# Sup, Bros!



## fatsaucemcghee (May 20, 2009)

Just here to get the cuts.  My partner convinced me that it was time to shred.  So let's get on it, broseph.  

LOLZ,
JRN


----------



## Arnold (May 20, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

fatsaucemcghee welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## RoosterTX (May 20, 2009)

Best name ever!!!


----------



## NeilPearson (May 22, 2009)

fatsaucemcghee said:


> Just here to get the cuts.  My partner convinced me that it was time to shred.  So let's get on it, broseph.
> 
> LOLZ,
> JRN



hmmm, your "partner" eh?


----------



## plums_jp (May 22, 2009)

lol... easy on the gay jokes, hes just here for some cuts l


----------

